# Qualität von schlechten JPG Bildern verbessern



## Mace91 (17. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Manche JPG Bilder, die ich hin und wieder geschickt bekomme oder mir aus dem Netz lade, haben so eine starke Komprimierung, dass die Qualität stark darunter gelitten hat. Ich möchte aber einige davon weiterverarbeiten.

Gibt es in Photoshop irgendeine Möglichkeit, dieses Störungen, Rauschen oder wie man es auch immer nennen mag etwas zu beseitigen ?

Gruß, Mace.


----------



## Leola13 (17. Januar 2008)

Hai,

Störungen und Rauschen evtl. mit den Programmen/Plug Ins Neat Image oder Noise Ninja.

... aber wenn du Bilder aus dem Netzt nimmst, hast du meist eine zu geringe Auflösung für den Druck oder Vergrösserungen vorliegen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Mace91 (18. Januar 2008)

Mh naja ich mein ja jetzt nicht direkt Bildrauschen. Ich hab mal ein extremes Beispiel angehängt, wo ich das mal dargestellt habe.

http://meisterisgaroth.me.funpic.de/pic/komprimierung.jpg

Gruß, Mace.


----------

